# How to Perform the Dog Heimlich Maneuver



## Petguide.com

​




> Dogs can choke on many things: food, toys, or random objects that look edible. In case of an emergency, do you know how to perform the dog Heimlich Maneuver?
> 
> For many people, if someone near them started choking, they wouldn’t hesitate to take action and administer the Heimlich maneuver. But what do you do when a dog starts choking? There’s a real possibility that it could happen to you at some point of your pooch’s life. There is such a thing the dog Heimlich maneuver; it just takes a slightly different approach than you would have for a human.
> 
> If you suspect that your dog is choking, the first thing you need to do is remain calm – becoming hysterical will not help anyone. In fact, dogs can sense what their owners are feeling and if you become worried and upset, your dog will too and that will just make matters worse. The next step is to confirm that he is choking and to attempt to remove the object by hand.
> 
> Carefully approach your dog and speak to him slowly in a soothing voice. Even if your dog has never bit anyone in his life, he might snap if he feels threatened or afraid. Place one hand on top and one hand on the underside of your dog’s muzzle and gently open his mouth – look inside to see if you can see something blocking your dog’s airway. If you see an object, try to remove it by hand, being careful not to let your dog bite you. If you cannot see the object or if you cannot reach it, you may need to administer the Heimlich maneuver on your dog.


Read more about How to Perform the Dog Heimlich Maneuver at PetGuide.com.


----------

